# rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ein Freund hat in seinem Teich ca. 40-60 rote Fische schwimmen.
Die sind ca. 2-4 cm groß/klein und vermehren sich jedes Jahr wie wild.
Die Brut überlebt jedoch selten bzw. reduziert sich die Population stets auf 5-10 Fische, um dann im Sommer wieder sprunghaft anzusteigen.

Ich habe weder in der Suchmaschiene noch bei Fischcentern diesen Fisch finden können.

Er sagte der Verkäufer hat ihm den als "Parasitenfisch" verkauft, der ein wunderbarer __ Algenfresser sein soll.

Kennt von Euch vielleicht jemand einen kleinen, roten Schwarmfisch, den man im Teich halten kann? (also keiner von den "bekannten" Orfen, __ Goldfisch usw.)
Die bleiben relativ klein und ich würde die auch gerne im Teich haben, da sie für meinen relativ kleinen Teich mE. ganz gut passen würden.

Grüsse!


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo,

kannst Du nicht mal ein Foto davon besorgen?


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Schlecht - weil mein Kumpel nicht gerade in der Nähe wohnt.
Werde es in den nächsten Tagen aber mal probieren.
Dachte jemand hat vielleicht eine Idee ob es Schwarmfische für den Teich gibt, die eine auffälige Färbung haben und die ganz klein bleiben - will den Teich nit zu sehr belasten und nach Möglichkeit sollen diese Fischlein dann auch Selbstversorger sein.

Habe zwar schon Nasen, __ Moderlieschen, Gründlinge, 2-3 __ Barsche, 2 Karpfen usw. - aber die sieht man ja so gut wie nie.
Möchte lieber die paar Goldfische und 4 Orfen in der Nachbarschaft verschenken und stattdessen 10-20 kleine Schwarmfische haben.


----------



## willi1954 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das Goldelritzen sind. Leben in kleineren Schwärmen, sind super aktiv und beleben den Teich.

LG Willi


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

"Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das das Goldelritzen sind."

Hmm möglich!

laut Bildern im Web und hier könnte das schon der Volltreffer sein 

Merkwürdig: habe vorhe rim web oder bei Fischversandhäusern nie was passendes gefunden.
Aber einige Merkmale passen sehr gut: auch die Jungfische sind schnell gefärbt. 
Einzig die Größenangabe macht mich stutzig: wenn ich das richtig sehe sind die Fische bei meinem Freund maximal 5 cm groß (seit 2-3 Jahren hat er die) 

Könnt Ihr denn Goldelritzen "empfehlen"?

Wenn ja muss ich nur noch einen Händler finden im Raum Hannover!

Danke sehr (falls es andere Vorschläge für "bunte" Schwarmfische gibt nehme ich diese dankend entgegen!)


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo
ich denke an die gleichen Fische wie Willi
such doch einmal nach
Pimephales promelas (klick)
oder
Dickkopfkärpfling 
oder __ Goldelritze (klick)

oder du schaust hier im Forum mal nach (klick)

LG
Andrea


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi,

was denn nun 2 bis 4 cm oder 5 cm? Meine Goldelritzen (Pimephales promelas) sind zwischen 4 und 6 cm lang und eher gelb als rot. Die Jungtiere sind eigentlich fast sofort ebenfalls gelb. Das die Algen übermässig dezimieren, kann ich nicht behaupten, ich denke mal, die suchen eher Kleinstlebewesen.

Frag doch Dein Kumpel, ob er Dir ein Foto mailen kann.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*



> Merkwürdig: habe vorher im web oder bei Fischversandhäusern nie was passendes gefunden.


Ja, die bekommt man nicht so einfach, ich musste auch heftig suchen und bekam sie nur per Versand, da der Händler recht weit von mir entfernt ist....


> Könnt Ihr denn Goldelritzen "empfehlen"?





> falls es andere Vorschläge für "bunte" Schwarmfische gibt nehme ich diese dankend entgegen!


Notropis chrosomus!!!!
die Info dazu kannst du auch hier im Forum finden und eine Bezugsadresse

LG
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

[OT]





> was denn nun 2 bis 4 cm oder 5 cm?



ich hab auch so meine Probleme mit dem "Größe schätzen"![/OT]


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Ok Danke - werde dann wohl die __ Goldelritze bevorzugen, weil Sie nicht so groß wird.
30 Stück sind dann allerdings doch recht viele - muss ich erstmal andere Fische verteilen!

Grüsse!


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo,


gestern hatte ich einen Schwarm kleiner roter Fische.

siehe: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/241


.


----------



## Janski (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi andrea,

der von dir verlinkte Shop verlangt 4€ für eine __ Goldelritze ??
In der Fischzucht in der Nähe bekommt man die ab 10 Stück für 1€/Stück.
Das ist ja schon Wahnsinn für 30 Fische von evt. 5cm über 100€ zu zahlen.:shock

MfG
Jan


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo Jan,

das hilft aber keinem weiter, der so eine Fischzucht nicht in der Nähe hat. Und das dürften die meisten sein.

Hast Du vielleicht einen Link?


----------



## Janski (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Ja gerne.
http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de/index.html


Ich denke es gibt bei fast jedem eine Fischzucht in der Nähe.
In einem anderen Forum gibt es so eine liste mit Fischzuchten die nach Postleitzahlen geordnet sind.
Darf man überhaupt Links zu anderen Foren machen ??



MfG
Jan


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

@ Jan
die links von mir waren zur Identifikation gedacht, nicht als link zum kaufen, ich habe meine von da, das Tier für 2€ und 20 € für Transport und Box.
Und ich habe keinen Händler in meiner Nähe (und Nähe heißt schon 100 km) der mir die Tiere besorgen konnte.
Damit meine 6 N. lutrensis endlich Gesellschaft haben, war ich bei einem Händler der 120 km von mir entfernt ist,  - wenn ich Zeit und Sprit rechne, lande ich schnell beim Versand, aber die Fische beakm ich nun bei keinem Händler der versendet.
Wenn man nicht einfache Goldis oder Koi haben will - dann kommt man recht schnell an Grenzen!
Und um die Jahreszeit erst recht, die Saison für Teichfische ist schon vorbei, dann wird das Abgeot noch dünner! 
Noch zu beachte ist, das du, wenn du Goldelritzen willst, häufig goldfarbene Phoxinus phoxinus bekommst, z.B. hier (ich bekomme den link nicht zum Laufen, als dann eben so: http://fördefisch-online.de/shop/start )

und hier konnte ich telefonisch schon mal gar nicht erfahren, was das nun für Fische sind, nach dem die Beschreibung aber mit der vom obigen link identisch ist....

Interessant wäre nun, ob deine Bezugsadresse nun P. phoxinus oder P. pimephales offeriert!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

ich glaube, da geht was durcheinander. 

Es gibt meines Wissens von der Phoxinus phoxinus keine Goldform. Es ist immer die Pimephales promelas, die von einigen Händlern schlampigerweise "nur" zur __ Elritze degradiert wird. (Wurde mir so zumindest von einem Großhändler erklärt.)


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Christine,
 mit den Elritzen geht es immer durcheinander - ist einfach eine verwirrende Namensgebung,

mit dem Herrn von Förde-Fisch hatte ich telefoniert, er meinte er habe Phoxinus phoxinus und was um Himmelswillen denn ein Pimephales promelas sei....

  ich denke, es gibt schon auch eine goldene Zuchtform unserer europ. __ Elritze.
Gold-Bitterlinge habe ich auch schon im Netz gefunden
Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) hat da mal gschrieben, dass das eine Mutation sei, die bei beinahe allen einheimischen Fischen auftreten kann und die dann weiter gezüchtet wird, 
hier wird das auch beschrieben

ich denke, da bekommt man xanthoristische Elritzen
klick mal da 
und da 
die haben kein Bild drin

und ich wollte auf keinen Fall Elritzen die lateinisch Phoxinus heißen, die sind mir in den Anfangsjahren meines Teichse so jämmerlich mit Glotzaugen eingegangen - die Promelas sind gesund gebleiben, haben sich vermehrt und meinen damals noch kleinen Kindern ganz zutraulich an den Zehen rumgeknabbert...
Und wenn ich die Tiere auftreibe, dann nur die Goldform. Mein diesjähriger Händler hatte zu Beginn der Teichsaison auch normal gefärbte Promelas - die wären mir eigentlich lieber, sie könnten sich so besser vor ihren Fressfeinden verstecken!
Die Phoxinus-Elritzen leben eigentlich in Bächen, sind Futterfische der Forellen - wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe - ich weiß nicht, ob mein verkrauteter Teich denen zusagen würde??
Du hältst die erfolgreich?!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Janski (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Andrea,

also das hast du richtig erkannt, eine __ Elritze ist Futterfisch der Forelle und kommt vorwiegend in der Forellenregion vor, dort findet man ausschließlich kaltes, klares und sauerstoffreiches Wasser vor 
Letztes Jahr auf unserer Klassenfahrt nach Tschechien hatte ich das Glück, dass ein Flossbau an einem See zum Programm gehörte.

In diesen floss ein etwa 2m breiter Bach, welcher glasklar und kalt (10°C) war.
Dort wo der Bach in den See mündete konnte man mehrere Schwärme von Elritzen sehr gut beobachten ich schätze mal das dürften an die zehn- bis zwanzigtausend Stück gewesen sein.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

ich glaube eher, da schreibt einer vom anderen ab. Gerade auf dem Foto des ersten Links sind m.E. eindeutig Dickkopfkärpflinge zu sehen. Ist ja auch einfacher, als den Leuten zu erklären, warum __ Elritze nicht gleich Elritze ist. Und auch bei dem zweiten Link hab ich schon vorm Schaubecken gestanden....Ich hätte es nämlich eigentlich bevorzugt, wenn es tatsächlich Goldelritzen gegeben hätte.

Meine "normalen" Elritzen (Phoxinus phoxinus) sind soweit ganz munter und lieben es abends mit den Notropis um die Wette zu schwimmen, wenn der Gartenschlauch in den Teich gehalten wird. Dann spielen die Kleinen nämlich Wellenreiten.  Wie ich inzwischen feststellen konnte, haben sie sich sogar vermehrt. War bisher nicht aufgefallen, weil die Jungtiere mit den Notropis schwammen - aber nun werden sie größer und fangen an sich arttypisch zu färben - die Tarnung ist also perdü  Ich hoffe, es sind Mädchen.


----------



## Plätscher (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo,

Ich glaube Christine hat Recht. Der Name "Godlelritze" wird für verschiedene Fische verwendet.  Dickkopfkärpflinge und Nordamerikanische Elritzen (Phoxinus/Phoxinus?).

Die "Nordam. __ Elritze " hatte ich über 10jahre im Teich und versucht  möglichst viel über sie zu Erffahren, was damals nicht einfach war. Meine Quintessenz, sie hat nichts mit unserer einheimischen Elritze zu tun. Sie lebt auch locker in Stillgewässer und ist tolleranter gegenüber Sauserstoffmangel (im Vergleich zur einheimischen Elritze).

Da  sie auch Brutpflege betreibt, macht es richtig Spaß sie zu beobachten, sie ist ein klasse Fisch.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo Christine,
ich kann anhand der Fotos, die die Händler einstellen, einfach nicht erkennen um welche Fische es sich handelt! 
Und auf telefonische Nachfrage bekommst du unter Umständen keine Antwort, da weiss dein Gesprächspartner auch nicht, was nun genau in seinem Verkaufsbecken schwimmt. Das da einer vom andern abschreibt - das denke ich auch!
Aber, im ersten link, da steht ausdrücklich phoxinus 
Wenn es sich nun um promelas handelt, ist das schlicht frech!
[OT]Ganz am Anfang meines Teichlerdaseins hatte ich ein sehr prächtges ML. Und das wuchs und wuchs und wuchs und mit 12 cm konnte das nun langsam nicht mehr sein, ich denke es war ein __ Döbel. Als Baby mit 2-3 cm fiel der nicht besonders auf und ging gut als ML durch. Und den habe ich mit den ML gekauft, als ML! :evil[/OT]
Mit der Diskussion bewege ich mich auf ganz dünnen Eis, ich kenne mich zu wenig aus!
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]Hier[/URL] fand sie auch schon statt. 
Und so ählich ist das mit den Bitterlingen auch. Da gibt es asiatische und europäische - oder auch nicht, und es ist immer der selbe[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7/] Fisch[/URL].

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Janski (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Leute,

nachdem die Forellen vor einigen Tagen aus dem Teich gewandert sind, da sie schon über 1Kg Stückgewicht hatten, war ich heute in der Fischzucht und habe mir 50 Goldelritzen für den Teich gekauft, an dem Schild neben dem Behälter stand Phoxinus phoxinus.
Danach habe ich allerdings vergessen zu fragen.

Der Stückpreis lag bei 1,20€.

Sie haben schon einen schönen Schwarm gebildet und lieben die Strömung von Pumpen usw.

Edit
Fotos folgen nacher



MfG
Jan


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Fotos  
wo 
och nee  noch später
....dann eben noch ein paar 
und

LG
Andrea


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Tach Leute,

nun mal ein Foto von den Goldelritzen, gestern hatten wir Besuch, da bin ich leider nicht mehr zum fotographieren gekommen.

Ich denke aber das es mehr als 50 sind.

Es sind jedenfalls so viele das sie nicht mehr auf ein Foto passen.

Edit
Also alleine auf dem Foto sind an die 80 zu erkennen ^^


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hallo Janski,

nur leider sind die Fische selber nicht zu identifizieren. Hättest Du nicht mal vorher ein Foto aus der Nähe schießen können?


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Christine,

daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht :?
Ich könnte aber mal eine fangen und ein Foto davon machen.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Janski,

gute Idee. Nimm ein Männchen


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Blumenelse,

ich versuche es 
Wenn ich da eins raus entdecke 


MfG
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Es gibt meines Wissens von der Phoxinus phoxinus keine Goldform



Hi Christine,

doch, auch von Phoxinus phoxinus gibt es eine xantistische Zuchtform. Ist aber leider nicht allzuhäufig zu finden, weil die meißten Teiche für Elritzen ungeeignet sind werden sie deswegen auch nicht großartig nachgefragt
Goldformen kommen übrigens fast bei allen teichgeeigneten Fischen vor

Es gibt neben Goldorfen, Goldfischen und Goldfettkopfkärpflingen (die fälschlicherweise als __ Goldelritze gehandelt werden) u.a. auch noch

Goldbitterlinge
Goldbarben
Goldschleien
Goldgründlinge
Goldrotfedern
Goldrotaugen
Goldwelse (werden aber immer als Albinowelse gehandelt obwohl es nie Albinos sind)
Goldelritzen
Goldkarauschen
Goldkatzenwelse
Goldsterlet

MfG Frank


----------



## Janski (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*

Hi Frank,

ist das nicht ein Albino-__ Sterlet ??
Soweit ich weiß sind die eig. schneeweiß und es kommt auf das Futter an ob die schneeweiß werden oder goldig ??
Oder gibt es tatsächlich eine Goldform des Sterlets ??

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus 


MfG
Jan


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: rot- oranger Schwarmfisch gesucht*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> doch, auch von Phoxinus phoxinus gibt es eine xantistische Zuchtform. Ist aber leider nicht allzuhäufig zu finden,



Hallo Frank,

die würde ich gerne mal sehen. Alles, was mir unter dem Namen "__ Goldelritze" bisher unter gekommen ist, waren leider Pimephales promelas. Die Phoxinus hätte ich ja eigentlich viel lieber...


----------

